# Eveready Captain 2-D Cell Flashlight



## JAS (Feb 2, 2003)

Does anyone remember these? I still have one and use it occasionally. Do they still make these or have they been replaced by plastic flashlights at Eveready?


----------



## Kirk (Feb 2, 2003)

JAS,
According to Bill Utley's flashlight book, the Captain was introduced in 1963. He has reproductions of Eveready catalog pages and it appears in the 1984 catalog and doesn't appear in the 1988 catalog so I assume it disappeared somewhere in between. Eveready still makes metal flashlights in Hong Kong and China. They have an Eveready Asia-Pacific "button" the www.energizer.com website which shows the various models but it's not working this morning. They are the "old-fashioned" style with screw bulbs and beams that are focusable by turning the end cap. I bought a "100th Anniversary" brass 3-D flashlight in a plastic presentation case direct from there last year. They were very nice about helping out a collector and only charged me $20 for the light and shipping. I'm sure they lost money on the deal.
Kirk


----------

